# Hemangiosarcoma treatment please help



## InfoForIvy (Jan 3, 2015)

Hi All Ivy is an 11 year old golden recently diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma. This particular cancer diagnosis is a grim one... 1-6months to live post splenectomy to remove the primary tumor. In Ivys case the diagnosis came via emergency surgery to remove the ruptured tumor that had made her very ill 2 weeks ago. My question is about a clinical trial that is ongoing in Minnesota. She meets the requirements for the experimental treatment. Here is more information on the trial Modiano Lab - Cancer Info. I am curious if anyone has any expierience with this type of treatment or this trial. We are just trying to give IVY the best care we can so she can enjoy the rest of her life.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry you are going through this... I wish I had some words of advice for you...

Bumping up


----------



## Spleena (Apr 12, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about Ivy. I just lost my dog Annie to the same cancer last Sunday. I had 7 days with her once we received the diagnosis. She was only five and a half and I miss her terribly. My heart is just broken. I wish I would have had time to find treatments that would have given her more time with me, but her body was so weak there was nothing we could do. I pray you find help for your Ivy girl. I know the pain your heart feels in knowing she has this cancer. I just felt helpless and angry and still do. I will pray for you, Ivy, and your family that you find a treatment. Hugs!


----------



## InfoForIvy (Jan 3, 2015)

So sorry to here about Annie. It is a horribly heartbreaking disease (which you and I both know) Since surgery Ivy has her zeal for life back and I can't imagine letting this disease take that from her without a fight. They give and give and give us happiness...I just want to do my best to do the same for her! Hugs to you and I hope that time heals... 

"when you re sorrowful look again in your heart, and you shall see that in truth you are weeping for that which has been your delight"


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

I lost my Boomer to hemangio last winter and have since learned too much about this nightmare disease.

As long as it doesn't cause her stress or discomfort? Try anything. I would have signed up for a clinical trial in a heartbeat.

I'm so sorry you're going through this...


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am sorry that you have to deal with this evil disease. We lost our Pete 2 weeks after his tumor ruptured on his spleen and the spleen was removed. I say try anything to see if you can save her and keep her quality of life. I would have.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*InfoForIvy*

I am so very sorry to hear about Ivy. I agree with the person who said as long as Ivy is feeling o.k., try anything.
Ken and I have always said, "we won't let them suffer."

We lost our 10 year old Samoyed, named Snobear, almost overnight to hemangio and then our 11 or 12 year old adopted Golden Retriever, Smooch-she was sick only for two weeks. Smooch was having trouble breathing near the end and we were with her as she crossed to the Rainbow Bridge at the vet.
With Snobear they did exploratory surgery and found the cancer was on his liver and had spread to both sides of the liver. We chose to say goodbye, while Snobear was still under anesthesia.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am sorry for the hemangiosarcoma diagnosis. I have lost all my past four dogs to that cancer - by the time they showed symptoms, the tumors had burst and the cancer had spread. So, there was no surgery or treatment that would have helped my babies.

If this study will help her without sacrificing her quality of life , I see no harm in it. I think the least invasive approach, the least amount of pain and discomfort to make the rest of her life good for her, is the key here.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree. One of my "puppies" has lymphosarcoma and was enrolled in a study at the UW in Madison. He went into remission for a few weeks. If nothing else, it gave him some extra time and he is able to make a difference in the fight against cancer.

If it isn't painful or invasive, I would go for it.


----------

